# Best Undergund Labs?



## MONSTRO (Sep 4, 2017)

Im in bodybuilding for 20 years and this is my experience with labs:

Bad Labs: Bioniche and Titan Healthcare (give me lumps and pain every day in injection site)

Good Labs: Alpha Pharma: Balkan; Prius Labs


Right now using Prius and results are great, a little more pain injection than alpha but for the price of Prius

what your experience?


----------



## Caballero (Sep 4, 2017)

No UGL is the "best" they're only as good as their last batch.  At some point every UGL will shit the bed, some harder then others. Also without posting some blood work, praising any lab is worthless. Just my opinion....


----------



## MONSTRO (Sep 4, 2017)

yes nothing better than pharma grade, but tren ace and others we need UGLs


----------



## Caballero (Sep 4, 2017)

MONSTRO said:


> yes nothing better than pharma grade, but tren ace and others we need UGLs



Needing them is one thing, saying one is the "best" is another & misleading imo.


----------



## Hurt (Sep 4, 2017)

Damn you won't stop pushing that Prius bullsh*t will you?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm all about tillacle labs


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 5, 2017)

I like Corvette labs. Its works a lot faster than that slow Prius crap.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 5, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I like Corvette labs. Its works a lot faster than that slow Prius crap.



wait til you try lambo labs bro....


----------



## Awesomus_Maximus (Sep 7, 2017)

_



			I like Corvette labs. Its works a lot faster than that slow Prius crap.
		
Click to expand...

_


Gibsonator said:


> wait til you try lambo labs bro....




Been using lambo for awhile now, TBH not a big difference in price and quality.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesomus_Maximus said:


> Been using lambo for awhile now, TBH not a big difference in price and quality.



oh shit that's actually the name of an ugl?!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 7, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> oh shit that's actually the name of an ugl?!


Yep lol. 

It is Prius's biggest competition. Lambo is fast and expensive and prius is slow but economical


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 7, 2017)

Lezbo labs is pretty good.


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 8, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Needing them is one thing, saying one is the "best" is another & misleading imo.


I usually stay out of stuff like this but have you ever personally brood any gear yourself? Also do you know what Migytyol 840 is who is a quick answer without looking on Google? Also what main ingredient in-gear causes pip?


----------



## Caballero (Sep 8, 2017)

Bigmills said:


> I usually stay out of stuff like this but have you ever personally brood any gear yourself? Also do you know what Migytyol 840 is who is a quick answer without looking on Google? Also what main ingredient in-gear causes pip?



Well teach I didn't study for the pop quiz can I pleassssse get an extension? The nxt time I pop off and start praising some UG gear (with zero proof) then come with your superior intelligence. Until then I have nothing to prove to you my friend. :32 (17):


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 8, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Well teach I didn't study for the pop quiz can I pleassssse get an extension? The nxt time I pop off and start praising some UG gear (with zero proof) then come with your superior intelligence. Until then I have nothing to prove to you my friend. :32 (17):


You still didn't answer the two questions I'm not trying to be a smart-ass brother I'm just wondering if you know the answer?


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 8, 2017)

Bigmills said:


> You still didn't answer the two questions I'm not trying to be a smart-ass brother I'm just wondering if you know the answer?


Just about every pharmaceutical grade product is made with the same ingredients which are listed right on the box I'm like 90% of ugl's so I just figured you would at least know what is in the vial where the amp whatever you're taking?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 8, 2017)

Bigmills said:


> I usually stay out of stuff like this but have you ever personally brood any gear yourself? Also do you know what Migytyol 840 is who is a quick answer without looking on Google? Also what main ingredient in-gear causes pip?


What is your point, and what does it have to do with cab's post you're referencing?


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 8, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> What is your point, and what does it have to do with cab's post you're referencing?


My point is not every UGL is as bad as people think they are yes I completely agree 90% of them are, but you have that 10% of people who really know what they're doing and instead of making test enanthate 250 mg like and Burwood using castor oil, 20% BB, and 2% ba what's the weather next day your arm was sore as hell. Anytime I have ran any pharmaceutical grade gear it will hardly go through a 25 gauge needle because of the castor oil. Then the next day your arm is sore as hell from the 20% BB. Now with new and better carrier oils out like Mig840, you can drop your bb content down to about 7%and your Ba - 1%, and then use a 29 or 30 gauge insulin syringe and it will flow right through it, and you won't feel anything the next day. Basically my point was not every UGL or homebrewer is cutting corners and using joke there are still that small percentage of people who take pride in what they do. You just have to be smart enough to find those people or your post have to be educated enough to where they find you.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 8, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> What is your point, and what does it have to do with cab's post you're referencing?



Hey Bigmills ...incase you missed Knightmare's question WHICH you completely did. ^^^^^^^ LOL


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 8, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Hey Bigmills ...incase you missed Knightmare's question WHICH you completely did. ^^^^^^^ LOL


Stay on all the boards you can brother I'm just keep on learning.. God bless you..


----------



## Caballero (Sep 8, 2017)

Bigmills said:


> You still didn't answer the  question I'm not trying to be a smart-ass brother I'm just wondering if you know the answer?


Let's take a page outta your own book...^^


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 8, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Let's take a page outta your own book...^^


What's that supposed to mean brother? honestly I really don't know did you ask me a question that I didn't answer?


----------



## sctxms (Sep 8, 2017)

I have seen Dragon Pharma have some good reviews and some company from india that calls Dbol Vbol is suppose to be pretty good but I miss the good old days when the Mexican labs were making gear and I could get cyp at $30 for 10ml for 200mg per 1ml. or 500 pills of DBol at 10mg per pill for 100.00 bucks.....


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 8, 2017)

sctxms said:


> I have seen Dragon Pharma have some good reviews and some company from india that calls Dbol Vbol is suppose to be pretty good but I miss the good old days when the Mexican labs were making gear and I could get cyp at $30 for 10ml for 200mg per 1ml. or 500 pills of DBol at 10mg per pill for 100.00 bucks.....


Yeah I definitely agree with that brother. you can still fall in the bottles for close to that price but the tabs or not nearly as available as they used to be..


----------



## sctxms (Sep 8, 2017)

I have seen Dragon Pharma have some good reviews and some company from india that calls Dbol Vbol is suppose to be pretty good but I miss the good old days when the Mexican labs were making gear and I could get cyp at $30 for 10ml for 200mg per 1ml. or 500 pills of DBol at 10mg per pill for 100.00 bucks.....


----------



## Tx31 (Sep 9, 2017)

Lesbo labs 😂


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2017)

Foreskin labs I heard are on the come up


----------



## Caballero (Sep 10, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Foreskin labs I heard are on the come up



Them and Ant Eater Labs! haha


----------



## Tx045 (Sep 10, 2017)

Merkin been brewin up some fire


----------



## toddfw2003 (Sep 18, 2017)

MONSTRO said:


> Right now using Prius and results are great, a little more pain injection than alpha but for the price of Prius
> 
> what your experience?




You are getting painful injection because they probably didnt run it through a whatman filter.  I made my own gear from powder back n the day.  I never had a painful  injection site.  I have bought shit UGL gear and left bad injection pain, then ran it through a filter and my next injection was pip free


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 18, 2017)

toddfw2003 said:


> You are getting painful injection because they probably didnt run it through a whatman filter.  I made my own gear from powder back n the day.  I never had a painful  injection site.  I have bought shit UGL gear and left bad injection pain, then ran it through a filter and my next injection was pip free



dude the guy is desperately trying to push that prius shit pay no mind


----------



## whatisfitness (Oct 2, 2017)

Lol grandmas and their cats have labs nowadays. The amount of new labs is crazy!  

Personal experience with inno, zentech, X-fuel labs and mission labs before they got busted were decent too.   

I have maybe had the odd “bad batch” product in my cycles but. It happens to all labs and to a lot of things in life. Not everything is always perfect.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2017)

I use BnG labs....(Biscuits N Gravy)


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I use BnG labs....(Biscuits N Gravy)



When you place an order on their site and fill out the transaction survey they give you a voucher for a free 2pc at your nearest chicken shack


----------



## Caballero (Oct 2, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> When you place an order on their site and fill out the transaction survey they give you a voucher for a free 2pc at your nearest chicken shack



Did you just quote yourself brother? Must be hittin the kemo strain huh ?!?! lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 2, 2017)

Caballero said:


> Did you just quote yourself brother? Must be hittin the kemo strain huh ?!?! lol



I do that when I wanna add more to previous post,
It's easier that than doing the edit post thing (for me atleast lol)


----------



## Caballero (Oct 2, 2017)

double post....my bad


----------



## Caballero (Oct 2, 2017)

whatisfitness said:


> Personal experience with inno, zentech, X-fuel labs and mission labs before they got busted were decent too.


Now I understand why you'd never heard of "Naps". You're a fellow Canuck lol & guessing new to the online fourms? Welcome anyway....


----------



## whatisfitness (Oct 3, 2017)

ya im pretty new i guesss  always followed just never posted... and  **** the canucks!!!


----------



## Caballero (Oct 3, 2017)

whatisfitness said:


> ya im pretty new i guesss  always followed just never posted... and  **** the canucks!!!



A "fellow Canuck" means you're a Canadian genius. lol Must be a butthurt Leafs fan!?!?! hahahahahaha


----------



## Grejbgik (Oct 21, 2017)

I agree they are good


----------



## Beezy (Oct 21, 2017)

Grejbgik said:


> I agree they are good



Did you take some preworkout and not make it to the gym or are you just trying to get enough posts to pm? I've never seen someone comment in so many threads without actually saying anything.


----------



## Caballero (Oct 22, 2017)

Just a heads up on a lab to stay clear of Genisis Rejuvenation. Their Bold 250 was just tested...actual Bold content was 10mg !!!  Bunk is an understatement.  Posted on AnabolicLabs page....


----------

